# Hair algae?



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good evening everyone.

I have this nice big 100g tank with more than adequate lighting, all real plants, and about 20 various fish. My issue is that for some odd reason, after buying/cleaning/introducing some new plants, this algae has really started to grow. I'm not certain it's hair algae, but it certainly could go by that definition. Anyways, it grows incredibly fast. Every week when we clean the tank, I have to try and get as much out as I can, and I'm afraid that it's a losing battle.

Is there anything you guys could recommend? I can give you any specs you need if you need more info.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

what color is the algae, and where specifically on the tank is it growing? also what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah, ok. The algae is green, and it's pretty much growing on everything but the gravel. Seriously, it grows on the few bigger rocks we have, on the plants a bit, on the driftwood, hell, it even grows on the glass of the tank.

My lighting is a 4-bulb T5HO that puts out 260w, if I did my math correctly. It's on anywhere from 8 to 10 hours a day.

I've checked my water parameters also. Ammonia is at 0, as is nitrite. Unfortunately, I do not have a nitrate test.

EDIT: Also forgot to mention, it gets really long. I think the longest 'braid' of it is roughly 6 inches long, and that's only after a week.

I can take a picture if it'll help.

On the plus side, one of my gouramis loves to use it for his bubble nest, but he uses nowhere near how much it is growing by.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah it sounds like hair algae. which isnt terrible, besides being a fast growing nuisance. Yours grows really fast though. mine is fairly slow growing. do you have any fish that are algae eaters or snails? While you should never buy animals to fix a problem like this a few snails might not hurt, i would suggest nerites because they dont breed in freshwater.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry for the late response. I wasn't able to get to a computer before now.

Anyways, I do have a bunch of snail in the tank. I'm uncertain as to the number though. Probably 50 or so. Anyways, I have both MTS and an unknown type which somehow got in there. It's not a pond snail though. They don't seem to be helping with the situation though.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

hmmm, Any live plants (minus I think the pre packaged ones) but yeah they can carry little baby snails, that are hitching a ride. Im not sure what methods you can use to kill them. You could buy a fish like clown loach, but one clown loaches get huge (1 foot long) and two, you should never solve a problem with an animal. Its only going to cause more problems in the future. Look up snail killing meds. But make sure whatever meds you use they dont harm your other inhabitants. Loaches in particular are scaleless to my knowledge so they are extra sensitive to medications.


----------

